# drying in my veg. room.



## tryguy2011 (Mar 19, 2011)

Temps are about 65, humidity 40-60% They are hanging now. I was thinking of drying in my attic, it seems dry up there, and the temp floats in which is good. The lights are off by the way, and no fans are on.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 19, 2011)

too cold. Temps need to be above 75. At 65 they may mold and will take 10+ days to dry


----------



## tryguy2011 (Mar 19, 2011)

So i'll go attic.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 20, 2011)

what about drying in a room thats around 70?


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 20, 2011)

anything below 75 will dry slowly and possibly rot or mold above 85 will affect potency

happy smokin!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for that info!!!


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 20, 2011)

One of the most important parts of drying your crop well is air circulation. The whole point of the drying process is to get the entire plant dry, not just the outside branches.

Separating the branches so that air movement can get around every single branch is very important. 

Having enough air moving to actually move the hanging branches just a little will ensure good drying.

I do this for 7 days. At the end of 7 days, I can just snap a branch base. That's when I consider it dry enough to cure without worry of molding. 

Too dry and it'll make your crop harsh to smoke. 

Not enough drying and you risk losing the entire crop to mold.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yea you deff need circulation, im not pro about the temp or anything but I kno circulation is key so you arnt adding moisture to the air just for the plant to suck it right back up.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2011)

yep yep..I agree on air movement,,,,not so much on the lower temps realy being as bad as said...Ive dryied at 60f just takes a bit longer to dry..

take care and be safe


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 20, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yep yep..I agree on air movement,,,,not so much on the lower temps realy being as bad as said...I*ve dryied at 60f just takes a bit longer to dry..*
> 
> take care and be safe



I like to hear that...I think I'll just put up more fans next time rather than a heater.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 20, 2011)

just make sure your plants are dry by ~7 days any longer and any spores that found their way to buds may start mycelium growth.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 20, 2011)

I love this place


----------



## Gartner (Apr 13, 2011)

tryguy2011 said:
			
		

> Temps are about 65, humidity 40-60% They are hanging now. I was thinking of drying in my attic, it seems dry up there, and the temp floats in which is good. The lights are off by the way, and no fans are on.



Drying can be done in room temperature, Allow air-circulation..
Or you may get pungent smell..
Also you can check it whether its full y dried by crushing it with your thumbs, so that there should not be any moisture content...


----------

